# Apples vs Oranges



## Ramako

Some people seem to have a problem with comparing two different things. Comparing two things the same seems quite pointless to me; asked whether I prefer apples or apples, I might possibly reply melons, but that is just me.

















Mmmmm, delicious! I prefer oranges myself. I could quite easily survive without apples.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Mangosteens.


----------



## neoshredder

Apples ftw. Less acidic.


----------



## Couchie

Apples and oranges are equal.


----------



## Crudblud

Anyone who thinks oranges are better than apples is a stupid kid with no life experience.


----------



## Guest

Hmmm...tricky question. I like the taste of the orange better (only, of course, a superior, niche orange, not the mass-produced supermarket ones) but I can't be ars- sorry, bothered to peel it. So, although even a great apple pales in taste by comparison, it's just so much more convenient.

Come to think of it, I think exposure to blood-oranges as a small child has traumatised my ability to discern the real objective truth of the inner orange.


----------



## neoshredder

I like Tangerines.


----------



## Art Rock

Apparently I am a stupid kid with no life experience. Quite a shock to get that realization at 55.


----------



## Guest

neoshredder said:


> I like Tangerines.


Trust you to reject the classical orange in favour of the neo-modernist option!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

The orange, which is a hybrid fruit.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

I like mangoes.


----------



## jani

ORANGES!
When i eat apples my throat becomes dry...


Aaaarrggghhh i accidentally chose the wrong option.


----------



## Krummhorn

Oranges ... navel oranges to be more specific.


----------



## kv466

Crudblud said:


> Anyone who thinks oranges are better than apples is a stupid kid with no life experience.


"Originally Posted by Krummhorn


> Oranges ... navel oranges to be more specific.




I, personally, prefer orange juice to the apple variety but I'd rather eat an apple any day.


----------



## clavichorder

Used to be apples, but the types of oranges that are available in the summer these days are far superior to anything the apple has to offer.


----------



## clavichorder

kv466 said:


> I, personally, prefer orange juice to the apple variety but I'd rather eat an apple any day.


How could you say that? You live in Florida!


----------



## clavichorder

clavichorder said:


> How could you say that? You live in Florida!


The irony of this comment is that it could be flipped against me. How could I advocate oranges when I live in the apple state?

(I also happen to be drinking a glass of apple cider as I type this, it seems my tastes are the exact reverse of yours regarding apples and oranges)


----------



## Manxfeeder

I prefer oranges. They don't have to be washed and they're easier to peel, and I'm a lazy fruit eater.


----------



## Ukko

Manxfeeder said:


> I prefer oranges. They don't have to be washed and they're easier to peel, and I'm a lazy fruit eater.


You peel the apple? Must be some urban thing.


----------



## Ramako

Hilltroll72 said:


> You peel the apple? Must be some urban thing.


Yes it is quite a strange phenomenon. I know people who do this, but I don't see much point either way. It is certainly necessary to peel oranges I would have thought.


----------



## Ramako

I think that it also helpful to compare them in their respective juices. Surely orange juice beats apple juice any day! Apple juice is so overpowering - you think it will be nice on the first swallow, but then after that it just becomes too much...


----------



## Ukko

Ramako said:


> I think that it also helpful to compare them in their respective juices. Surely orange juice beats apple juice any day! Apple juice is so overpowering - you think it will be nice on the first swallow, but then after that it just becomes too much...


I assume we're talking sweet cider, not the highly filtered stuff. It doesn't 'overpower' me going down, but its laxative effect suggests caution/moderation. I enjoyed some excellent hard cider during my stay in England - and tangled with some bad stuff too.

One of the most _painful_ hangovers of my younger days came after indulging in hard cider and peppermint schnapps. Gadfry.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Hilltroll72 said:


> You peel the apple? Must be some urban thing.


No, just a pesticide thing.


----------



## cwarchc

I prefer naartjies


----------



## Ukko

Manxfeeder said:


> No, just a pesticide thing.


What I figured. It makes sense, but I don't worry about it, just polish the apple on my shirtfront, as I've been doings for 70 years or so. Remember the old saying, "You'll eat a peck of dirt before you die"? There's probably a ration for pesticide too. Maybe we develop immunity, like cockroaches.


----------



## clavichorder

Ramako said:


> Yes it is quite a strange phenomenon. I know people who do this, but I don't see much point either way. It is certainly necessary to peel oranges I would have thought.


Most people think that, but trying peeling an orange when it is frozen and you've gained 4,000 feet in elevation but must quickly turn back due to weather conditions and a negligent mountain guide.


----------



## clavichorder

But really, the best are PEARS. Especially asian pears.


----------



## Ramako

clavichorder said:


> Most people think that, but trying peeling an orange when it is frozen and you've gained 4,000 feet in elevation but must quickly turn back due to weather conditions and a negligent mountain guide.


That sounds like quite a specific situation. Can't say I've ever been there


----------



## clavichorder

Ramako said:


> That sounds like quite a specific situation. Can't say I've ever been there


I can say, both proudly and unfortunately, that I have done this very thing... The peel actually wasn't so bad, and I was so relieved to get some liquid.


----------



## LordBlackudder

an orange is just trouble from the start.

first of all is it a small orange or a huge tangerine.

when you start eating it explodes in your eyes and makes everything sticky.

tastes horrible if you have just used toothpaste.

i prefer apple because god likes it and its less hassle.


----------



## Ukko

LordBlackudder said:


> an orange is just trouble from the start.
> 
> first of all is it a small orange or a huge tangerine.
> 
> when you start eating it explodes in your eyes and makes everything sticky.
> 
> tastes horrible if you have just used toothpaste.
> 
> i prefer apple because god likes it and its less hassle.


Hah. Maybe _science_ or _Lukecash_ knows just where in the missive God takes the onus off 'the fruit of the forbidden tree'.


----------



## moody

Manxfeeder said:


> No, just a pesticide thing.


Well you wash the thing before you eat it!!


----------



## moody

I think that the premise of this poll is faulty because you cannot compare things that are different.
I mean how do you compare a battleship with a roller coaster? But you can compare two roller coasters or two battleships.


----------



## Guest

moody said:


> I think that the premise of this poll is faulty because you cannot compare things that are different.


Are you bored, by any chance? Just wandering past to reignite a pointless debate on a poll started to take the mickey out of pointless polls?

If you're serious, I'm game for a chat: of course you can compare things that are different, if what you aim to do by making the comparison is simply express a preference.


----------



## PlaySalieri

There is no fruit better than a great apple - but I just don't find great apples - supermarket apples are expensive - dry and horrible. We have some local growers here in Cambs and those apples are good.


----------



## jani

stomanek said:


> There is no fruit better than a great apple - but I just don't find great apples - supermarket apples are expensive - dry and horrible. We have some local growers here in Cambs and those apples are good.


We actually have a FB group here for the people who have an apple tree on their property and because of it they have too much apples and using that FB group they give them to people who want them.


----------



## PlaySalieri

jani said:


> We actually have a FB group here for the people who have an apple tree on their property and because of it they have too much apples and using that FB group they give them to people who want them.


We have 2 apple trees - one is cookers - and the other produces great apples but they all get eaten up by earwigs :-(


----------



## Kopachris

moody said:


> I think that the premise of this poll is faulty because you cannot compare things that are different.
> I mean how do you compare a battleship with a roller coaster? But you can compare two roller coasters or two battleships.


Of course you can compare battleships and roller coasters. The question is which aspect do you want to compare them in? Steel usage? Excitement value? Cost? (Cost per ton to construct, or cost per year to operate?) Employment created by their construction and operation? Color?! Buoyancy?! You can compare just about anything.


----------



## Lenfer

*Clementines*!​


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Oranges because they actually have taste, and don't make your teeth feel weird.


----------



## moody

MacLeod said:


> Are you bored, by any chance? Just wandering past to reignite a pointless debate on a poll started to take the mickey out of pointless polls?
> 
> If you're serious, I'm game for a chat: of course you can compare things that are different, if what you aim to do by making the comparison is simply express a preference.


Your "chats" tend to get out of hand--so no.
But as half of the polls are ridiculous how does anyone know which are taking the mickey?
And yes I am bored and just wander by and then go away again.But,once again I have to remind you that I'll wander in and out or whatever I wish to do and need no permission.
Shortly I am going out, and you I know will be excited to hear,for curry.
Lastly,compare is not the same as showing a preference---look up compare and you wll see.


----------



## moody

Kopachris said:


> Of course you can compare battleships and roller coasters. The question is which aspect do you want to compare them in? Steel usage? Excitement value? Cost? (Cost per ton to construct, or cost per year to operate?) Employment created by their construction and operation? Color?! Buoyancy?! You can compare just about anything.


This is silly but if you were doing that you would say---Compare the steel usage for a battleship against that used for a roller coaster,or whatever.Not compare a battleship with a roller coaster!


----------



## Guest

moody said:


> Lastly,compare is not the same as showing a preference---look up compare and you wll see.


I know the difference. But since the thread is 'what is your preference?' not 'compare' ...


----------



## neoshredder

I lose respect for people who prefer Oranges. Apples is the fruit you must like or you're not cool.  Sorry just had to put in a joke based on how some people think around here on certain topics.


----------



## Kopachris

moody said:


> This is silly but if you were doing that you would say---Compare the steel usage for a battleship against that used for a roller coaster,or whatever.Not compare a battleship with a roller coaster!


http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/compare
*
Verb*

*compare* (third-person singular simple present compares, present participle comparing, simple past and past participle compared)

_(transitive)_ To assess the similarities and differences between two or more things ["to compare X with Y"]. Having made the comparison of X with Y, one might have found it similar to Y or different from Y.
_(transitive)_ To declare two things to be similar in some respect ["to compare X to Y"].
_(transitive, grammar)_ To form the three degrees of comparison of (an adjective).

(Can't find steel usage, so I'm going with cost instead.)


The _USS North Carolina_ cost about $77 million to build. "Top Thrill Dragster" at Cedar Point cost about $25 million to build. They are similar in that they both cost tens of millions of dollars to build, both use tons of steel, and both were designed and built by contracted companies. They are dissimilar in purpose (a battleship was originally meant to wage naval warfare, while a roller coaster is meant for amusement), age, exact amount of steel used, and exact cost to build, and so forth.
Roller coasters and battleships both cost millions of dollars to build, and most are made of steel, and are therefore similar.
All battleships are currently just sitting in museums, while roller coasters (even some of the same age) are still serving their original purpose; therefore, roller coasters are better than battleships.


----------



## clavichorder

regressivetransphobe said:


> Oranges because they actually have taste, and don't make your teeth feel weird.


Agreed about how apples make your teeth feel weird. Its sort of like fingernails on a finely rough surface.


----------



## moody

Kopachris said:


> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/compare
> *
> Verb*
> 
> *compare* (third-person singular simple present compares, present participle comparing, simple past and past participle compared)
> 
> _(transitive)_ To assess the similarities and differences between two or more things ["to compare X with Y"]. Having made the comparison of X with Y, one might have found it similar to Y or different from Y.
> _(transitive)_ To declare two things to be similar in some respect ["to compare X to Y"].
> _(transitive, grammar)_ To form the three degrees of comparison of (an adjective).
> 
> (Can't find steel usage, so I'm going with cost instead.)
> 
> 
> The _USS North Carolina_ cost about $77 million to build. "Top Thrill Dragster" at Cedar Point cost about $25 million to build. They are similar in that they both cost tens of millions of dollars to build, both use tons of steel, and both were designed and built by contracted companies. They are dissimilar in purpose (a battleship was originally meant to wage naval warfare, while a roller coaster is meant for amusement), age, exact amount of steel used, and exact cost to build, and so forth.
> Roller coasters and battleships both cost millions of dollars to build, and most are made of steel, and are therefore similar.
> All battleships are currently just sitting in museums, while roller coasters (even some of the same age) are still serving their original purpose; therefore, roller coasters are better than battleships.


I bet that gave you a feeling of accomplishment and don't you think it is wonderful that we can learn something new every day?
Your three points on "compare" are right but there is no similarity between a battleship and a roller coaster. A battleship is millions more in cost and the last time the navy launched a roller coaster it sank!
The original heading was "Which Do You Prefer",but then Ramako spoiled this by then saying: "Some people seem to have a problem with comparing two different things".
I referred to this when I answered with my post. Of course you can state a preference between any two objects,but I may prefer a banana to a strawberry but don't find them comparable.
My dictionary shows the following: Compare: to examine the mutual relations of,to represent as similar for the purpose of illustration,to liken.


----------



## Lenfer

LordBlackudder said:


> an orange is just trouble from the start.
> 
> first of all is it a small orange or a huge tangerine.
> 
> when you start eating it explodes in your eyes and makes everything sticky.
> 
> tastes horrible if you have just used toothpaste.
> 
> i prefer apple because god likes it and its less hassle.


If your a true believer in godly matters then you must choose oranges. No one has every been banished from paradise over an orange...

I don't believe in a God but if he ("God") did exist then of course he'd tell you not to eat the apples. Because he knew you would thus all the more oranges for God that way.

I have to agree with *Clavichorder* "Asian" pears/apples I don't know their proper name are fab.

*L* x


----------



## drpraetorus

oranges over apples any time.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kopachris said:


> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/compare
> *
> Verb*
> 
> *compare* (third-person singular simple present compares, present participle comparing, simple past and past participle compared)
> 
> _(transitive)_ To assess the similarities and differences between two or more things ["to compare X with Y"]. Having made the comparison of X with Y, one might have found it similar to Y or different from Y.
> _(transitive)_ To declare two things to be similar in some respect ["to compare X to Y"].
> _(transitive, grammar)_ To form the three degrees of comparison of (an adjective).
> 
> (Can't find steel usage, so I'm going with cost instead.)
> 
> 
> The _USS North Carolina_ cost about $77 million to build. "Top Thrill Dragster" at Cedar Point cost about $25 million to build. They are similar in that they both cost tens of millions of dollars to build, both use tons of steel, and both were designed and built by contracted companies. They are dissimilar in purpose (a battleship was originally meant to wage naval warfare, while a roller coaster is meant for amusement), age, exact amount of steel used, and exact cost to build, and so forth.
> Roller coasters and battleships both cost millions of dollars to build, and most are made of steel, and are therefore similar.
> All battleships are currently just sitting in museums, while roller coasters (even some of the same age) are still serving their original purpose; therefore, roller coasters are better than battleships.


This is the TC Post of the Century.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

moody said:


> I bet that gave you a feeling of accomplishment and don't you think it is wonderful that we can learn something new every day?






> Your three points on "compare" are right but there is no similarity between a battleship and a roller coaster. A battleship is millions more in cost and the last time the navy launched a roller coaster it sank!


You just compared a battleship to a roller coaster right there, mister!



> The original heading was "Which Do You Prefer",but then Ramako spoiled this by then saying: "Some people seem to have a problem with comparing two different things".
> I referred to this when I answered with my post. Of course you can state a preference between any two objects,but I may prefer a banana to a strawberry but don't find them comparable.


Sure you can. They are different types of fruit, both edible, both found in fruit salads. A banana would usually weigh more than a strawberry. Bananas grow on banana trees whereas strawberries grow on a different plant. There are red bananas just like there are red strawberries.



> My dictionary shows the following: Compare: to examine the mutual relations of,to represent as similar for the purpose of illustration,to liken.


Well, your dictionary is *WRONG.*TM


----------



## Guest

moody said:


> Your three points on "compare" are right but there is no similarity between a battleship and a roller coaster. A battleship is millions more in cost and the last time the navy launched a roller coaster it sank!
> The original heading was "Which Do You Prefer",but then Ramako spoiled this by then saying: "Some people seem to have a problem with comparing two different things".
> I referred to this when I answered with my post. Of course you can state a preference between any two objects,but I may prefer a banana to a strawberry but don't find them comparable.
> My dictionary shows the following: Compare: to examine the mutual relations of,to represent as similar for the purpose of illustration,to liken.


And you thought having a chat with me would get out of hand?

You asked, "How do you know which polls are taking the mickey?"

By noticing that Ramako offered a third choice - "I hate meta-polls" - and following the thread where it was suggested that it was not possible to say which, out of apples and oranges, was your preference. See crmoorhead to bigshot in the Opera v Orchestral thread (to which you contributed!)

http://www.talkclassical.com/21876-orchestral-works-vs-opera-2.html#post369666


----------



## Ramako

Ok, let me just say what the purpose of this poll is.

In all the polls that keep going round TC there is always someone who thinks it's a good idea to say "you can't compare them, they're two different things; it's like comparing apples and oranges." Probably without the semicolon.

Really it is quite plainly possible to compare apples and oranges and if someone thinks it isn't *it's because they don't want to*. I can't actually think of a much easier comparison to make, because it is very difficult to compare two things that are the same. It would be a very boring comparison. If someone thinks it is impossible to compare the sorts of things on these polls it is probably because they don't have a strong opinion either way, and just want to attack the poll to get out of it. That said, some polls do have a somewhat biased base: the opera vs. orchestral music poll for example is always going to be one-sided because opera is perhaps more comparable to the symphony, or the concerto or one genre of orchestral music rather than all of them put together. This does not mean the poll is unanswerable - it just means that it could perhaps have been set up better: but even as it is it has shown something about the TC population.

Now, however pointless the many polls may be, that does not mean it is impossible to answer them, least of all using apples and oranges as an example of something you can't compare, when they are actually a really good example of something you can.

I am not directly parodying the many polls rather than trying to make a point to the people mentioned above. The polls may be pointless, but that does not make them unanswerable.


----------



## quack

Ramako said:


> Ok, let me just say what the purpose of this poll is.
> 
> In all the polls that keep going round TC there is always someone who thinks it's a good idea to say "you can't compare them, they're two different things; it's like comparing apples and oranges." Probably without the semicolon.
> 
> Really it is quite plainly possible to compare apples and oranges and if someone thinks it isn't *it's because they don't want to*. I can't actually think of a much easier comparison to make, because it is very difficult to compare two things that are the same. It would be a very boring comparison. If someone thinks it is impossible to compare the sorts of things on these polls it is probably because they don't have a strong opinion either way, and just want to attack the poll to get out of it. That said, some polls do have a somewhat biased base: the opera vs. orchestral music poll for example is always going to be one-sided because opera is perhaps more comparable to the symphony, or the concerto or one genre of orchestral music rather than all of them put together. This does not mean the poll is unanswerable - it just means that it could perhaps have been set up better: but even as it is it has shown something about the TC population.
> 
> Now, however pointless the many polls may be, that does not mean it is impossible to answer them, least of all using apples and oranges as an example of something you can't compare, when they are actually a really good example of something you can.
> 
> I am not directly parodying the many polls rather than trying to make a point to the people mentioned above. The polls may be pointless, but that does not make them unanswerable.


So if I understand you correctly, you are saying we should vote apple?


----------



## Ramako

quack said:


> So if I understand you correctly, you are saying we should vote apple?


No no no no no no..........

*Orange* :devil:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

quack said:


> So if I understand you correctly, you are saying we should vote apple?


Better than PCs any day. Shame about Steve Jobs though, since he retired Apple haven't been doing as great.


----------



## moody

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You just compared a battleship to a roller coaster right there, mister!
> 
> Sure you can. They are different types of fruit, both edible, both found in fruit salads. A banana would usually weigh more than a strawberry. Bananas grow on banana trees whereas strawberries grow on a different plant. There are red bananas just like there are red strawberries.
> 
> Well, your dictionary is *WRONG.*TM


I would hate to think that you have got to the stage where you now imagine your knowledge is superior to a dictionary--I don't really think so!! Also you do not settle anything by printing THIS IS WRONG or YOU ARE WRONG,who do you think that is going to impress? Especially when you've seen KOPACHRIS go to great lengths to reasonably express his opinion
On the battleship/rollercoaster point you mention---no I wasn't comparing them I was answering KOPACHRIS' comments.
On your last point--YOU ARE WRONG! (Oh look,now I've done it) unless you are asked to compare the weight,colour,taste,growing habits,etc. 
These are specific questions and that makes all the difference,can't you really see that?
This is my last word on the subject because although faintly amusing it has now got into the realms of the ridiculous.


----------



## quack

I dunno much about meta-polls (are they tropical?) but meta-fruit AKA fruit salad is yum.


----------



## Ukko

Ramako said:


> Ok, let me just say what the purpose of this poll is.
> 
> In all the polls that keep going round TC there is always someone who thinks it's a good idea to say "you can't compare them, they're two different things; it's like comparing apples and oranges." Probably without the semicolon.
> 
> Really it is quite plainly possible to compare apples and oranges and if someone thinks it isn't *it's because they don't want to*. I can't actually think of a much easier comparison to make, because it is very difficult to compare two things that are the same. It would be a very boring comparison. If someone thinks it is impossible to compare the sorts of things on these polls it is probably because they don't have a strong opinion either way, and just want to attack the poll to get out of it. That said, some polls do have a somewhat biased base: the opera vs. orchestral music poll for example is always going to be one-sided because opera is perhaps more comparable to the symphony, or the concerto or one genre of orchestral music rather than all of them put together. This does not mean the poll is unanswerable - it just means that it could perhaps have been set up better: but even as it is it has shown something about the TC population.
> 
> Now, however pointless the many polls may be, that does not mean it is impossible to answer them, least of all using apples and oranges as an example of something you can't compare, when they are actually a really good example of something you can.
> 
> I am not directly parodying the many polls rather than trying to make a point to the people mentioned above. The polls may be pointless, but that does not make them unanswerable.


I quoted your interminable post just to emphasize its _interminability_.  The point that the naysayers are attempting to drive home regards _usefulness_. Their focus exhibits an aspect of _Utilitarianism_. The argument could be made more forceful with the use of various expletives, but that practice tends to 'win' points from the mods.

So there.


----------



## Sonata

I like the variety to be had with apples....I recently discovered the "sweet tango" variety and I believe I've found my favorite apple.

I like oranges but I prefer clementines. So small and cute, you can have one or three! And so easy to peel.


----------



## Ramako

Hilltroll72 said:


> I quoted your interminable post just to emphasize its _interminability_.


Good for you.



Hilltroll72 said:


> The point that the naysayers are attempting to drive home regards _usefulness_. Their focus exhibits an aspect of _Utilitarianism_.


A point regards the usefulness of the polls, but another point regards that line of reasoning to which I was referring.



Hilltroll72 said:


> The argument could be made more forceful with the use of various expletives, but that practice tends to 'win' points from the mods.


glhf



Hilltroll72 said:


> So there.


Neh


----------



## juergen

@Ramako: Is your composition for round 3 of the competition already finished, or why do you have time for this nonsense?


----------



## jani

juergen said:


> @Ramako: Is your composition for round 3 of the competition already finished, or why do you have time for this nonsense?


I have written the first 4 notes!


----------



## juergen

jani said:


> I have written the first 4 notes!


This might be the beginning of a new world hit... ta - ta - ta - taaaahhh


----------



## Ravndal

apples is the worst


----------



## regressivetransphobe

I voted orange, but slight waffle factor because I've never eaten an apple and regretted it. I have eaten some oranges and been like "what the hell's wrong with THIS orange?" though.


----------



## Lukecash12

Hilltroll72 said:


> Hah. Maybe _science_ or _Lukecash_ knows just where in the missive God takes the onus off 'the fruit of the forbidden tree'.


You sir, go out of your way to be confuscibating. I like that.


----------



## mstar

Oh, yeah! The oranges are winning....


----------



## aleazk

If we are talking about eating the fruit, then apple. For juice, I prefer orange and citrus in general.


----------



## Ramako

Sometimes you really wish threads would lie in peace/pieces...


----------



## moody

mstar said:


> Oh, yeah! The oranges are winning....


Well they were a year ago at least.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Oranges, no contest!


----------



## Guest

Banana !


----------



## MaestroViolinist

MacLeod said:


> Banana !


No, no! Tomato! :scold:


----------



## mstar

MaestroViolinist said:


> No, no! Tomato! :scold:


Yes! Nobody can deny that is a fruit.... The technical definition of a fruit is the ripened ovary of a plant, i.e. "The part containing the seeds." 
It is a vegetable, as well, though.... All fruit is. Vegetable - any part of a plant used for consumption/flavoring/etc. purposes.


----------



## PetrB

Apples, Oranges and Pears, _Oh, My!_


----------



## chrisco97

I like oranges more than apples. Pineapple is my favourite though...


----------



## JCarmel

Polynesian...I hope!


----------



## Guest

PetrB said:


> Apples, Oranges and Pears, _Oh, My!_


Is this a saying from across the Pond? It reminds me of



> *Lions and tigers and bears. Oh my!*


----------



## mstar

MacLeod said:


> Is this a saying from across the Pond? It reminds me of


Poor PetrB.... Now you've framed him!! :lol:


----------



## Jaredpi

I never liked oranges, so I vote apples!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I like berries more than flesh fruits. But I'd take a peach any day though, a soft ripe one!


----------



## Garlic

What's the difference between a peach and a nectarine?

Oranges are rather hit and miss in this country, but apples are always reliable. I like the sour granny smith ones. Plus with apples you can make this:









(scrumpy, for those who don't know)


----------



## Ryan

This is a topic I have thought about over many years, before concluding which I prefer I think it's only fair I discuss with you the facts behind each of these fruits and their pros and cons.

Apples:

The Apple is an interesting fruit founded in 1976, it is known for it's varying textures and tastes, sour to sweet. It is also responsible for shutting down Nokia and making gravity.

_The Pros:_
An apple won't replace your toothbrush, but biting and chewing an apple stimulates the production of saliva in your mouth, reducing tooth decay by lowering the levels of bacteria.

A new study performed on mice shows that drinking apple juice could keep Alzheimer's away and fight the effects of aging on the brain. Mice in the study that were fed an apple-enhanced diet showed higher levels of the neurotransmitter acetylcholine and did better in maze tests than those on a regular diet.

Research has shown that people who eat fruits and other high-fibre foods gain a certain amount of protection against Parkinson's, a disease characterized by a breakdown of the brain's dopamine-producing nerve cells. Scientists have linked this to the free radical-fighting power of the antioxidants contained therein.

Women who eat at least one apple a day are 28 percent less likely to develop type 2 diabetes than those who don't eat apples. Apples are loaded with soluble fibre, the key to blunting blood sugar swings.

Thay cannot be killed or sent to space. FACT.

The soluble fibre found in apples binds with fats in the intestine, which translates into lower cholesterol levels and a healthier you.

An extensive body of research has linked high soluble fibre intake with a slower buildup of cholesterol-rich plaque in your arteries. The phenolic compound found in apple skins also prevents the cholesterol that gets into your system from solidifying on your artery walls. When plaque builds inside your arteries, it reduces blood flow to your heart, leading to coronary artery disease.

Cons:
They can be dangerous when consumed in high numbers.

Most of the calories in apples come from sugar. A medium apple contains about 100 calories, and about 90 of those calories come from carbohydrates. The high fiber content of apples gives them a low glycemic index score, meaning that most diabetics will have few problems incorporating apples into their regular diet.

They break very easily and are obnoxious.

They cost more to make in energy than the energy they give you unless you eat them with ribena.

Oranges:

Orange is Latin for _wednesdays entertainment_, they have been around since 1600 BC and originated from China and later discovered in most of Latin America and Poland.

Pros:
An average orange contains approximately 70 mg of vitamin C, which is over 75 percent of the recommended daily value. This vitamin acts as an antioxidant that inhibits the damage caused by free radicals, which are oxidizing molecules formed by natural processes, such as digestion. Vitamin C also aids in the body's healing process and helps to form and repair skin, tendons, ligaments and bones. Oranges are also a good source of dietary fiber, vitamin B1 and folate.

They are orange in colour

Cons:
They're not apples.

_Conclusion:_

I conclude while Oranges are largely un researched and we still don't know a lot about them, including what they're made from and if they are naturally made or man made, they still are delicious. Apples are more famous and made more of an impact on social interactions and desserts. Therefore I would have to conclude that Bananas are better.

Thank you


----------



## mstar

^^^^ Bananas are not exactly good for you if we are to speak in such terms, either. 
-Bananas contain much calories, to be frank, with approximately 105 cal.s per medium fruit. 
-They may trigger allergic reactions in those allergic to latex. 
-Don't eat a banana before you go to sleap if you are an intense/lucid dreamer. It contains considerable amounts of melatonin, supposedly helping you to go to sleep. Again, passionate dreamers, I suggest you avoid it.... 
-Want some ethylene with that? Well, not your choice - most bananas are naturally ripened by that, but once the companies found out that is what ethylene does.... 
-Often when exporting bananas, the flesh will break down, becoming black/brown in color. Then companies "revive" it from the airplane freezers. Don't judge a banana by its skin.

Wow! It is guaranteed that even though biotechnology may alter the DNA, naturally and not, of all different types of fruit, they are still fruit, and not man-made! Oranges are certainly not man-made.... 
Research on oranges has indeed been done, and much is known about them. If you are really interested in such things, you might want to consider reading/following with science journals and such.... Even so, proteins from pigs can be inserted in the DNA of oranges to make it resistant to a type of disease that threatened it greatly. Before you go judging the biotechs, though, note that:
1. It is not being used to fight the disease currently. 
2. The outrageous rumor that inserting a protein from a pig into a fruit will make the fruit pig-like in smell, shape, texture, or whatever else is ABSOLUTELY NONSENSICAL! We all have similar proteins, as well as AT, CG in our DNA.... And we are NOT like pigs. Nor are fruit. 

So it sounds like you're interested in biotechnology. No, wait, it seems like *I* am.... :lol:


----------

